# Another version of my sunset buck



## quinn (Jan 17, 2013)

I amped up the blue and red and took out the magenta and this is what I got!This was at Berry colledge, i've been wanting to go back!


----------



## carver (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 18, 2013)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 18, 2013)

That's when your heart sinks knowing he's there and your not going to get a shot, Great photo!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 18, 2013)

A great view.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 18, 2013)

That is a great scene. Captured well Quinn.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh yea I like it


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 18, 2013)

Shore is pretty quinn


----------



## quinn (Jan 18, 2013)

fishnfool said:


> That's when your heart sinks knowing he's there and your not going to get a shot, Great photo!



There was no sinking there! I got the shots I was after!
Thank's y'all ! I'll try and not post any more of him!


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 18, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Shore is pretty quinn



Shore is 

Sorry, couldn't help myself.  Great shot, love both of them.

John I.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 20, 2013)

Another good look Quinn!


----------



## cbryant (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice pic


----------



## leo (Jan 26, 2013)

Man you are getting some mileage from that shot............  I don't blame you though, it really is a special capture


----------



## quinn (Jan 26, 2013)

leo said:


> Man you are getting some mileage from that shot............  I don't blame you though, it really is a special capture



Thanks Leo, ifin you noticed it's a series of shots.I got him walking up the hill and I got about 8 good shots of him!


----------

